# Lowrance HDS Sonar, GPS & Graph



## nodakoutdoors.com

Just curious if anyone has used one of the new Lowrance HDS units yet?

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Products/Mar ... on-System/

Pros? Cons?


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Was wondering the same thing! Played around with one at Reeds Sporting goods last weekend. From what I can tell very high tech and detail of structure is unreal. Heavy price tags though.


----------



## T-Mac

Not available yet...to my knowledge


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

My distributor has them in stock so I'm assuming they are.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've got the HDS-10 and 8 on the way.

I spoke to Lowrance and there is 2 major updates coming this year on them (to be available via download to update your unit yourself).

March: Compatibility with the new Navionics Platimum Chip (HD 1-foot increments)

Late Summer: Side Viewing capability similar to what Hummingbird has been doing the past year.

FYI


----------



## Tracker_21

Any idea if the side viewing will be just for the new units or will the update
be compatible witht the older LCX 113s?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Tracker_21 said:


> Any idea if the side viewing will be just for the new units or will the update
> be compatible witht the older LCX 113s?


I THINK it's just going to be for the HDS units - all their old lines, including the 112&113 are tagged as legacy products now.


----------



## ruger1

Chris, I'm looking at an HDS 7 with insight. I've read some poor reviews on the Cabela's website. Have you used yours yet? What are your thoughts?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Sorry - I just read this ruger.

I'm just getting out now b/c the river has turned on (finally). At first glance, it is different. For long-time Lowrance users, there is a bit of a learning curve....but I figured out all the necessary stuff in an hour. They have a "Quick Start Guide" that's pretty straight forward.

But if you've used a Lowrance in the past, it really isn't THAT much different. In fact the more I use it, the more I like it.

CONS:

Lowrance has pushed back the 2 major updates for this year (just talked to Lowrance 10 minutes ago).

The Navionics update has been pushed to mid-May. So as of right now, I still can't use my Navionics chip....thank god I'm only fishing the river for the next couple weeks.

And the side imagery update has been pushed back to October/November.

So with all that being said....I'd stick with your unit for another year and get the HDS next year when it's completely ready for all it's capabilities. But I wouldn't buy a non-HDS unit this year if you have the choice since they're all being marked as legacy.

My .02


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Chris- Do you have your locators linked together or are you running two different transducers? I am thinking about buying another unit for the bow of my boat due to the interference issue between the vexilar I have now up front with my lowrance at the console. I would like to be able to link it to my console unit but also have another transducer the bow trolling motor when that it is in the water. Thoughts? Thanks MM21


----------



## ruger1

Chris/Guys;

I am in Kansas City this week on business. While here I stopped in at the Cabelas today and had a lengthy conversation with the guy in the Marine Electronics Dept. He seemed very knowledgeable and was willing to answer my questions. I've been looking at the Humminbird's and thinking I'd pass on Lowrance as the Humminbird's Side Imaging is tested and had the bugs worked out.

With that being said, this guy had some new insight. He's actually seen footage of the Lowrance "Structure Scan" (Side Imaging). He said with the HD, the Lowrance Structure Scan is unreal. A lot more defination than the Humminbird.

He uses both brands and he said he'll be putting an HDS8 in his boat once they come out with the Structure Scan.

Since I'm considering dropping around 3k on graphs for my boat, I think I'm going to wait till Lowrance finally steps up to the plate and gets the upgrades and Structure Scan completed. Then I can do a real side by side comparison and decide on knowledge, not broken promises (Lowrance).

FYI, the Lowrance Structure Scan will be a $400 upgrade on top of what you've paid for the system originally.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Sounds like it might be worth it to wait it out a year!!! Thanks Ruger1


----------



## ruger1

Well, I know what I typed. However I buckled under the research and tried and true technology. I bought a Humminbird 997c SI today and installed it in my boat. I haven't tested it yet, but that will be done very soon.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

New software upgrades for the HDS-10 and HDS-8 available today:

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Downloads/Pr ... e-Updates/

They now work with Navionics. So it's a waiting game until the end of the year for the side imaging.

So far, I have liked the unit...it has been a little unreliable in 3 ft and below, which sucks when you're running shallow stretches in the river. Hopefully the update will help, I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## PJ

I have the older model and it is friggin sweet. It would be hard to re-find spots and nav some rocky areas I fish without the GPS.


----------



## ruger1

I still haven't been in a boat with an HDS unit in it to compare. However I'm more that 110% satisfied and happy with my decision to buy a Humminbird 997c SI. That thing is so sweet. I can't tell you how awesome that SI technology is when looking at structure or fish. I can see how it is possible to limit the traditional sonar's use and switch to the SI.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

ruger1 said:


> However I'm more that 110% satisfied and happy with my decision to buy a Humminbird 997c SI. That thing is so sweet. I can't tell you how awesome that SI technology is when looking at structure or fish. I can see how it is possible to limit the traditional sonar's use and switch to the SI.


I've heard a lot of good things about the Hummingbird. I guess I was stuck like a chevy over a ford and stuck to what I've trusted in the past. Given I'm told the SI technology is 3rd party, it will be interesting if Lowrance will match it with their update. I've started getting GPS problems since the update from last Friday, it sometimes "sticks" instead of following a line and I have to zoom in or out to unlock it. Just learning the quirks still I guess.


----------



## ruger1

Here are some big fish that I've marked on the bottom with the Side Imaging. Would have never seen them with a graph that only had traditional 2-d. 
Let me post some Fish Pics of my own. Considering where we were and what I was seeing. I'm thinking that these 5-10# are carp.
The long white marks with shadows under them. The small white dots with shadows under them are most likely crappie that we were catching.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

You're killing me with the Humminbird stuff! 

I love to take advantage of new technology and it stinks that I have to wait until next year to see what Lowrance will do with it.


----------



## ruger1

I feel your pain Chris. Or at least I've felt it before. I can't tell you enough about how great this technology is and how it has changed the way I approach fishing. It's a whole new way of looking and thinking about things.

I'm really interested in seeing what Lowrance can and will do to compete with HB on this front.

I know you don't want to see them, but here are some forum links that I chat a lot on. This guy (Jason Halfen) is a great guy and shares a ton of knowledge on this site. Including his knowledge of the HB with SI.

He's taken some AWESOME pics with his SI. 
http://www.idofishing.com/forum/showfla ... -gill-beds

http://www.idofishing.com/forum/showfla ... a-railroad

This one is awesome with cribs and a boat on the bottom.
http://www.idofishing.com/forum/showfla ... -shipwreck


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Unbelievable, the quality of some of those pics is great.

I don't exactly have much room at the back with an HDS-10, the unit took over my entire dash...only way to use the HB would be a side mount and it's awfully hard to splurge on another unit after the coin I dropped on a 10 and an 8.

It'll be sweet once the smelt returns on Sakakawea when it comes to seeking schools out in the deeps in a couple years. Do you know how fast you can go while still getting accurate readings on the HB?


----------



## ruger1

> you know how fast you can go while still getting accurate readings on the HB?


We've been testing that. For the really quality and clear images 2 MPH - 5 MPH is ideal. I'm not sure how well it works above 5 MPH. The images start to get "Stretched" as you start to gather more info faster than the unit will display it.

I've played around with it some in the 20 MPH range and you still get some decent data. Enough to interest you to go back and investigate further.

I saw a post from a guy who ran at 40+MPH and got some OK images.

I agree with you about the space and coin that these units comsume. Pay to play I guess.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

It will be nice when the day comes where they will be faster. You could really dissect a lake in a hurry if running at a cruising speed.


----------



## Bauer

Will the side sonar update be available on all HD models, or just limited to a certain few, also is a different transducer required?

Just bought the HDS 5m from scheels yesterday and im curious to know if this will the SI capable when the update comes out.

Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm only going off what I've been told and the SI should be for all models AND you will need to buy a new transducer.


----------



## ifishgs

This is the info from Lowrance released today
http://www.lowrance.com/en/StructureScan/

It will come with box that will go from new transducer (included) to ethernet port on any HDS

Brian Rud


----------



## fishon

Certainly. The StructureScan module is an add-on component that will work with all HDS units. It includes the imaging transducer and once connected-up with an HDS chartplotter-only unit, like the HDS-5m, will still give you left-right-straight down sonar scan imaging with operational control. You won't get 2D sonar coverage, unless you're networked with a sonar-enabled HDS unit onboard via ethernet that's connected to a Lowrance-compatible transducer.



Bauer said:


> Will the side sonar update be available on all HD models, or just limited to a certain few, also is a different transducer required?
> 
> Just bought the HDS 5m from scheels yesterday and im curious to know if this will the SI capable when the update comes out.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I'm assuming the update is still coming in November?

I'm still looking forward to another update to fix some of the existing bugs still lingering on the HDS.

Anyone else run into an issue where the GPS thinks North is South? I was up at the tailrace the other day and I had to restart the unit a couple times to correct it. Gets a bit annoying and can't figure out what's causing it...It's been happening since the beginning, and my firmware is up to date. Lowrance support didn't know.


----------



## fishon

Not sure of your meaning of "update." The imaging add-on option (module+transducer) is still officially pronounced to be released (available for retail sell) in November. If there's a HDS software update needed to run it, that will probably be available for free download from the Lowrance website.

I've not heard about the GPS directional switcheroo before. Did anybody else experience that, whether Lowrance or any other brand, where you were? The DOD still controls the satellites and their technology has the capacity to do some pretty weird things with the civilian signals anywhere whenever they want for the reasons they have. It could be a Lowrance GPS antenna or software glitch. But I've seen GPS temporarily go haywire and just plain down around military facilities in Florida, and nowhere near the Bermuda Triangle, either (Florida also as a coast on the Gulf).


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

You must work for Lowrance? You seem to know a lot on the units, that is great.

I've had the GPS issue on multiple parts on the Missouri R. (south and north of Bismarck, most recently on the Garrison Tailrace) as well as Alkaline L. in S. ND this spring. I assumed it was an HDS issue solely b/c I had Lowrance units prior in the same locations and never experienced the problem. Although I will admit the problem always happens when we're staying relatively still. Say moving in one direction and then moving back the opposite...this somehow confuses the unit on which way is north and normally the only fix is to turn the unit off and back on (which thus far isn't the end of the world).

I referred to the update as I know how new software works, nobodies fault in general, complicated software that is new always has bugs. There was some great fixes in the last update, I just assumed there would be more improvements in the next.

Can't wait for the side imagery.


----------



## fishon

I know "a lot" b/c I'm pretty good at research. I've not said anything that can't be found online or talking to knowledgeable people. I find sonar/GPS a fascinating fishing tool, and want to share what I think I know about findings from my weird hobby.

But of course, I favor Lowrance having been a long-time user.

Perhaps the GPS flip-flop is a Lowrance glitch needing a fix. I just mentioned the DOD as another possibility. The "system" has been fairly consistent, but it's also not always faultless. I'll look into that and see if I can find anything to pass along.

Likewise, I'm looking forward to seeing and finding more about the panoramic imaging on their website. Like more images, both static and moving, and more explanation of how the side and down scans, and 2D sonar works in unison and together. Seems to me, to find fish and structure, it's going to be like going scuba diving without getting wet.


----------



## fox412

It would be sweet if side imaging for the lowrance would work with the ice fishing pack


----------



## fishon

Sweet, yes. Practical is more challenging. At the bottom of the structure scan promo page, it shows the HDS imaging module add-on requires power, and the imaging transducer looks to be the size of half a six inch submarine sandwich (just a guess from the cable size).

For hard water fishing, you'd have to power both the HDS head unit and module (no idea what the battery drain would be), plus devise a mount for the transducer for the ice hole.

But still, imaging for ice fishing is an interesting idea.


----------



## ruger1

fishon said:


> Sweet, yes. Practical is more challenging. At the bottom of the structure scan promo page, it shows the HDS imaging module add-on requires power, and the imaging transducer looks to be the size of half a six inch submarine sandwich (just a guess from the cable size).
> 
> For hard water fishing, you'd have to power both the HDS head unit and module (no idea what the battery drain would be), plus devise a mount for the transducer for the ice hole.
> 
> But still, imaging for ice fishing is an interesting idea.


I don't remember where I read it or saw it. However there was a guy who used a humminbird SI on the ice. Basically he dropped the transducer down the hole on a stick and rotated it to get a full 360 degree picture around the hole.

You are correct, the transducers are huge. However I do love my SI.


----------



## fishon

found something -- check the spare (NMEA 0183) wires you're probably not using coming out of the end of the HDS head unit power cable. make sure they're not bare or touching. that can cause issues.



Chris Hustad said:


> You must work for Lowrance? You seem to know a lot on the units, that is great.
> 
> I've had the GPS issue on multiple parts on the Missouri R. (south and north of Bismarck, most recently on the Garrison Tailrace) as well as Alkaline L. in S. ND this spring. I assumed it was an HDS issue solely b/c I had Lowrance units prior in the same locations and never experienced the problem. Although I will admit the problem always happens when we're staying relatively still. Say moving in one direction and then moving back the opposite...this somehow confuses the unit on which way is north and normally the only fix is to turn the unit off and back on (which thus far isn't the end of the world).
> 
> I referred to the update as I know how new software works, nobodies fault in general, complicated software that is new always has bugs. There was some great fixes in the last update, I just assumed there would be more improvements in the next.
> 
> Can't wait for the side imagery.


----------



## fox412

I wonder if you could hook it up to run off a 4 wheeler battery. Then use it just scan the area. I like to drill several holes and jump around and move. Maybe you could cut some of that out. Just an idea. Don't know if its doable but it would be cool.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Scan rotation speed is critical for a good side scan reading, or it appears smeared and distorted...so it is a tricky deal as of yet to do on the ice.


----------



## fishon

just some overall food for thought for all: Lowrance Structurescan also scans straight down from the transducer, as well as left and right, which the bird doesn't. looks like its close to the same angle as the cone angle of the 2D sonar. what that means is (looking at the sample of the split-screen down scan and 2D sonar image), you'd use the down scan to get the picture of what the 2D is showing. 2D might show what looks like a stack of fish. Down scan may show it as a dock cable, or brush, or timber. On the other hand, globs that appear on down scan can be confirmed as fish by the fish arches on the 2D display. just wanted to let you know it looks like Lowrance has filled in the picture imaging blank down the middle that side scanning alone misses. new tech, yes. possibly lead to better fish finding looks like also a yes.


----------



## jcbethan16

I read through the report and it was a great source of information. Thanks for providing the great read!


----------



## SouthDakotaWalleyes

I have an HDS-7, and couldn't be happier with it.

I always put more fish in boat than my buddies with Humminbird units...

Full disclosure: I've never used a Humminbird. I have always used Lowrance.


----------

